# External screens



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Pros and cons of Silverscreens v Taylormade ? Anybody used both ?
Advice from winter users please.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

i use taylormade external screens, essential in winter unless you want to be mopping up loads of condensation every morning! regards sean


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you search on either terms using the search functions in MHF then you will find several previous threads about external screens, including both those you have mentioned. Here is an example:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-110627-silverscreens.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had both.

The Silverscreens fit a lot better, are lighter and pack away smaller. Otherwise there's not much of any consequence to choose between them.

Dave


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We bought ours from Vancomfort. Excellent product and fit very well.
What ever you choose I would get a set that allows you to easily peel down from the front screen so you have light during the day. Obviously it should be easy to put back up too.

Bob


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

I would choose the long ones that cover the grills on the bonnet if you go for Taylormade. Don't know about silverscreens.


Paul


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I have Taylormade with bonnet cover and fold down screen cover, very good product. Not tried Silverscreen so cant comment


Keith


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

As I,ve posted here a number of times Silver Screens are rubbish now compared to what they were.

Paul.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to disagree Coppo but we're on our THIRD set of SilverScreens and the new set is the best we've had. The screen fits perfectly and does what it should... keeps us cool when it's hot; warm when it's not, and kills condensation stone dead!! 

We DO use the MH all year round; we DO use the screens all year round too!! :wink:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Norm, I,m sorry to wee on the silverscreens appreciation society BUT SilverScreens fully admit themselves that they are not as good as they used to be, since changing from a solvent based to a water based material.

That is the reason they do not recommend keeping them on for long periods, they can take a weekend/week in the winter if its chucking it down and then need taking off and taking inside for drying out. Silverscreens likened them to a winter coat saying you wouldn't leave it on for long periods, you would go out in the rain then come inside and take it off.

They fully admit the old solvent based material they used to make them with was far superior.

Look at their info about them on the website, see if you can see anything about the waterproof/weatherproof qualities, all they mention is the condensation,warmer and keeping the sun off.

I,m sorry but I havn't rubbished their product, they have done it themselves.

What are longtermers/fulltimers supposed to do with them, they are a nice, pretty looking product but not robust/weatherproof enough.

They said they had to change the material to meet some sort of regulation, I suspect the cost regulation was the one they mean :wink:

Paul.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Taylormade now a couple of years old, look as good as new. They have stayed on the van two winters up here in the Pennines while the van is laid up.

Keep us warm in the early and late part of the season, cool in the South of France.

Plus we are supporting a local firm, who seem to make a good quality product.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have Silver screens, a good fit and local firm

We find them excellent
but

unlike coppo we have never trialled (iffy spelling) them over a long period as I expect you have to if full-timing

So he is prob/ right

I wonder though if any are made to stand up to the long term use of a full- timer

often mean to put ours on over winter but never get round to it

Aldra


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

The last set, which we gave away a couple of months ago, had been used FULLTIME for five years. As I type, our new screen is in place on our motorhome. It helps to minimise the prying eyes! :wink:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have Silverscreens that fit on the inside - that way you never have to put then away wet. Currently they are keeping the heat out! Again from the inside but I did toy with turning the suckers round the other way and fitting it/them on the outside - theres no danger of them getting wet at the moment 

Our were from Just Kampers about 6 years ago and are still good


----------

